# VOTE!



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I know we want to stay away from politic's, but I do want to say...no matter who you support this election year, make sure you voice is heard, and get out and vote today.

Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

You bet! Get out and vote!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Already DONE! 
Got there at 6:30 AM. done by 7:00 AM.
Still had to wait in line but no big deal!

Have a good day! It's rainy here!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Absentee Voter here! I was done yesterday!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'll be on my *W*ay in a little *W*hile


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

California Jim said:


> I'll be on my *W*ay in a little *W*hile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

I am Canadian and can't vote but hope everyone else does!!!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Already done! But I do agree with you. Way to many of us are apathetic toward voting and take it for granted. We need to exercise all those liberties that our vets have guaranteed us. If you haven't done it already, please make a point to go and vote.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I'll be on my Way in a little While wink_smilie.gif


I didn't even notice that red W right away..

That is too funny.

Just so you all know, I voted too, even though I didn't specify it in my original post.

Tim


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

My wife and I were at the polling place at 6:20 this morning and there were already 108 people in line. Still, once they started voting we were out by 7:30. Not bad at all.

Now I will sit up all night wondering what the outcome will be. This is nuts. I'm going nuts.

Vote!

Reverie


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Voted at home last week. Missed "The Feeling" of being at the polls, but certainly not the lines. I will say that I'll be looking at Canadian citizenship if SOMEBODY wins though







. *J*ust *K*idding...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

No major lines here for either my wife at 5:30 PM or me at 9:00 AM.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Dang!

My "Jimmy Buffett for President" campaign failed again!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

To sleep. Perchance to dream.

Reverie


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Jolly, had he been on the CT ballot, I would have voted for him.









Tim


----------

